# PLATINUM Membership



## Hera

Hey guys

In resposne to member requests and discussion, we're in the process of discussing the option for members to upgrade their account to PLATINUM for a small fee, but we're still deciding on:

- What the criteria for being able to upgrade should be e.g. should be GOLD, SILVER, been a member for a year but not need 1000 posts?...

- How much the fee should be

- What the membership should offer, so far we've got:


Larger PM storage

Larger avatar

Different username colour

Platinum badge

Exclusive offers

UK-M clothing discount code/free shipping

Access to private Platinum Lounge


So guys, we'd like your input...what do you think should be included in this membership and for how much?


----------



## monster wanna b

free monthly prize draws ?


----------



## Suprakill4

£10 a year membership or £30 for life is what it is on other forums im on. Discount on ukm clothing??? WHAT CLOTHING! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

i think for a small fee any member that cannot access the adult lounge can upgrade and gain access .

i say this because of the females on the board perhaps some of them would feel better posting in access only areas away from general public and prying eyes .

for me if i upgraded i would like the board sponsors to offer a greater discount also i would like more pm`s and not having to wait 60 secs between sending .


----------



## needle

Suprakill4 said:


> Discount on ukm clothing??? WHAT CLOTHING! lol


Have i missed something? Clothing


----------



## TG123

entry into the powder room


----------



## Hera

Suprakill4 said:


> £10 a year membership or £30 for life is what it is on other forums im on. Discount on ukm clothing??? WHAT CLOTHING! lol


We're working on it mr! This year we're pushing forward with all the stuff we've want to do on UK-M for ages...so it should be a good year for UK-M.



ewen said:


> i think for a small fee any member that cannot access the adult lounge can upgrade and gain access .
> 
> i say this because of the females on the board perhaps some of them would feel better posting in access only areas away from general public and prying eyes .
> 
> for me if i upgraded i would like the board sponsors to offer a greater discount also i would like more pm`s and not having to wait 60 secs between sending .


Actually, your mention of private forums has made me think that perhaps the package should involve access to a private Platinum Lounge? I shall amend OP...

Discounts from sponsors isn't something that we'd be able to offer; that would be down to them.

I'll discuss the PM restriction with Lorian


----------



## latblaster

£12 a year or a life membership of £36.

Be able to edit personal journals.

Private Platinum Lounge.

Would it be possible to add selected friends onto a tool bar, I often want to know when certain ppl are active w/o checking.


----------



## Suprakill4

needle said:


> Have i missed something? Clothing


Touchy subject lol


----------



## infernal0988

deals on supplements from forum sponsors should be included imo.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> We're working on it mr! This year we're pushing forward with all the stuff we've want to do on UK-M for ages...so it should be a good year for UK-M.
> 
> Actually, your mention of private forums has made me think that perhaps the package should involve access to a private Platinum Lounge? I shall amend OP...
> 
> Discounts from sponsors isn't something that we'd be able to offer; that would be down to them.
> 
> I'll discuss the PM restriction with Lorian


platinum members only could be good and access to AL ?

able to edit your own log so you can have it as private or visable but nobody can comment would be good .


----------



## TG123

ability to ban non platinum members who p1ss you off


----------



## Suprakill4

Have the ability to filter out any posts that have the word aplha in them? lol.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

What sort of exclusive offers are you thinking?


----------



## HJL

Good idea.

personaly i would only want access to the private forum, not SO fussed about the extras but of course id join in with the bigger avi to be a wh0re :lol:

The thing i like about the AL and MA private forums is that is just got people in it who have been on here for a while, and are all up for a laugh or at least known a bit by other members. Ive not ever met anyone off this forum, but like to think that people have seen me around here a a few years so kind of have a bit of an online recognition towards me, as i do to them. The PLATINUM would be all the more exclusive, but we will probs have to bring out something higher in a few years lol


----------



## HJL

Dr Manhattan said:


> What sort of exclusive offers are you thinking?


you get a platinum initiation by ewen.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

ewen said:


> platinum members only could be good and access to AL ?
> 
> *able to edit your own log so you can have it as private or visable but nobody can comment would be good* .


This is a nice idea


----------



## jon-kent

Maybe some sort of instant chat


----------



## Hera

ewen said:


> platinum members only could be good and access to AL ?
> 
> able to edit your own log so you can have it as private or visable but nobody can comment would be good .


Good ideas.

I'll ask Lorian about the feasibility of the journal idea.



jon-kent said:


> Maybe some sort of instant chat


After many debates and discussions over the years I doubt this will happen tbh


----------



## Uk_mb

jon-kent said:


> Maybe some sort of instant chat


Or just turn it into facebook


----------



## onthebuild

Larger avi would be nice, as I see youre sporting one already @Katy

Discount on clothing would be good, or free shipping, or both. :whistling:

'Platinum Member of the month' where prizes are given using a percentage of the platinum fee to a platinum member only. Like a free ukm tshirt or something?


----------



## Hera

jon-kent said:


> Maybe some sort of instant chat


Having just seen your sig referral code (which is not permitted so I shall remove it), platinum members could be permitted to put referral codes in their sigs?


----------



## Hera

onthebuild said:


> Larger avi would be nice, as I see youre sporting one already @Katy
> 
> Discount on clothing would be good, or free shipping, or both. :whistling:
> 
> 'Platinum Member of the month' where prizes are given using a percentage of the platinum fee to a platinum member only. Like a free ukm tshirt or something?


D'ya know, I'd never actually noticed my avi size!! :laugh: ha


----------



## onthebuild

Katy said:


> D'ya know, I'd never actually noticed my avi size!! :laugh: ha


I think every male on here did :wub:


----------



## WillOdling

Wouldn't mind paying a small fee for platinum membership, if it maybe got me a percentage off orders from forum sponsors?

Also platinum members should have the ability to ban anyone using phrases from bb.com, words like "brah" etc :lol:


----------



## Leeds89

Good idea but there would need to be something really worth having I think! Platinum lounge would be dead, no-one would post in there tbh, why would they need to?

Oh, and make a copper membership in case Johnny_lee comes back :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Uk_mb said:


> Or just turn it into facebook


Facebook is gay !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

ewen said:


> i think for a small fee any member that cannot access the adult lounge can upgrade and gain access .
> 
> i say this because of the females on the board perhaps some of them would feel better posting in access only areas away from general public and prying eyes .
> 
> for me if i upgraded i would like the board sponsors to offer a greater discount also i would like more pm`s and not having to wait 60 secs between sending .


this


----------



## Guest

I think it's a good idea, to help out with hosting costs etc. I'd not set it up to be some massive benefit, but more something suited to people who are serious about the boards and want to keep them running well and as they are.

Certain things would be very welcome as has been noted.

But I agree with Ewen, that if you are contributing to the websites upkeep, you shouldn't be barred from anywhere BUT WITH THAT SAID, there still should be some criteria for access to things like the Adult Lounge , or the new Platinum Lounge, as in a certain length of membership AND post count. Or you could get people joining and paying and getting access for wierd reasons not because they are active board members.


----------



## Bashy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I think it's a good idea, to help out with hosting costs etc. I'd not set it up to be some massive benefit, but more something suited to people who are serious about the boards and want to keep them running well and as they are.
> 
> Certain things would be very welcome as has been noted.
> 
> But I agree with Ewen, that if you are contributing to the websites upkeep, you shouldn't be barred from anywhere BUT WITH THAT SAID, there still should be some criteria for access to things like the Adult Lounge , or the new Platinum Lounge, as in a certain length of membership AND post count. *Or you could get people joining and paying and getting access for wierd reasons not because they are active board members*.


Agreed with this totally


----------



## Hera

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I think it's a good idea, to help out with hosting costs etc. I'd not set it up to be some massive benefit, but more something suited to people who are serious about the boards and want to keep them running well and as they are.
> 
> Certain things would be very welcome as has been noted.
> 
> But I agree with Ewen, that if you are contributing to the websites upkeep, you shouldn't be barred from anywhere BUT WITH THAT SAID, there still should be some criteria for access to things like the Adult Lounge , or the new Platinum Lounge, as in a certain length of membership AND post count. Or you could get people joining and paying and getting access for wierd reasons not because they are active board members.


Yep, this is what we're unsure about; what should the criteria be to be allowed to upgrade to platinum?


----------



## latblaster

Well why not have the Platinum level just for Gold members with 2000 posts, & the ability for others who have a certain post count & time on the forum to be able to go to MA/AL, but both with a subscription?

The latter to have been a member for over a year with 500 posts.


----------



## Bashy

Katy said:


> Yep, this is what we're unsure about; what should the criteria be to be allowed to upgrade to platinum?


I'd say maybe the same as Gold. Certain amount of posts etc because if someone has contributed that much to the forum its very unlikely they are a troll or troublemaker.

Add to that the fee I dont think you would get many cnuts that are platinum members.


----------



## WillOdling

Katy said:


> Yep, this is what we're unsure about; what should the criteria be to be allowed to upgrade to platinum?


Definitely have to be a gold member & minimum posts of maybe 2000


----------



## phoenix1980

Some good ideas pretty much agree with Ewan. The monetary fee's suggested are agreeable to me those being 10/12 or 30/36 for a lifetime member. I personally think post count should be taken out of the equation, it's the old quantity over quality addage. Perhaps keep it down to length of time on board, conduct on the board and if they're paying the fee.


----------



## Guest

I disagree, I think 6 months membership is adequate, but over 3000 posts, that way you show you are an active member, and that you have earned the right to join platinum.

Making it just for gold won't encourage newer members to pay. But the higher post count needed than a gold account for access to the AL etc,

I would then remove access to the Male Animal and Powder room for silver members and make them Gold / Platinum only. Make Bronze 2 months 1500 posts. Silver membership for 6 months. Access to the Silver lounge, which is hidden but not "anything goes"


----------



## TG123

Bashy said:


> I'd say maybe the same as Gold. Certain amount of posts etc because if someone has contributed that much to the forum its very unlikely they are a troll or troublemaker.
> 
> Add to that the fee I dont think you would get many cnuts that are platinum members.


It stands to a reason that people with the chance to upgrade to platinum status should be at least gold, it just follows the chronology of the sites precious metals ranking system.

platinum status would by definition have to be better than gold but it seems a bit unfair that silver ranked members could buy it and access privilages that gold members can't, it's not really a platinum membership then, it goes off the whole metal scale, you can't just jump a metal, then it's more like a different element all together, you'd have to call it argon or radon membership.

seems a no brainer that gold membership should be a minimum requirement


----------



## Hera

phoenix1980 said:


> Some good ideas pretty much agree with Ewan. The monetary fee's suggested are agreeable to me those being 10/12 or 30/36 for a lifetime member. I personally think post count should be taken out of the equation, it's the old quantity over quality addage. Perhaps keep it down to length of time on board, conduct on the board and if they're paying the fee.


This is actually what we were thinking; been a member for a year but doesn't have to have made 1000 posts beause we have lots of long term members here who read a lot but only post when they have a specific question or info to add.


----------



## phoenix1980

There are exceptions to the rule I'm a silver member, have reasonable board conduct, no where near as active as most, I lurk alot. If I don't have anything to offer or my sentiments have been echoed by many already on the thread then I tend not to post hence my low post count. My rep lvl and like to post ratio should count in my favour though and allow me to pay and atleast gain access to gold and platinum privileges since it will no doubt take me another year to get 1k+ posts.


----------



## latblaster

If you have as I posted the two tiers Gold & 2000 posts + fee = Platinum.

And

Members can buy access to MA/AL so long as they have 6 months & 3000 posts. Then when they have been a member for a year they can buy Platinum.


----------



## Bashy

I also dont think that AL access should be taken from gold member and given exclusively to Platinum member....mainly because I just went Gold and am too broke to pay for Platinum membership:whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Anybody will a real avi:whistling:


----------



## TG123

phoenix1980 said:


> My rep lvl and like to post ratio should count in my favour


lol this should not be a criterea for acceptance, mine are both good and i chat the most sh1t on the whole site


----------



## phoenix1980

TG123 said:


> lol this should not be a criterea for acceptance, mine are both good and i chat the most sh1t on the whole site


Oh well back to the drawing board for me then, on second thoughts perhaps ppl like the p1sh you say you talk and/or find it funny and think your a gd guy so your rep and like count stand ??


----------



## TG123

phoenix1980 said:


> on second thoughts perhaps ppl like the p1sh you say you talk and/or find it funny and think your a gd guy


then these people need help


----------



## lxm

Id pay


----------



## vetran

i think it should be given to the mods to make you into a platinum member there the ones who monitor the board and no which guys contribute to really help others outside of general,lets face it mail of a mod saying your in really would be the dogs b*llocks


----------



## PaulB

latblaster said:


> If you have as I posted the two tiers Gold & 2000 posts + fee = Platinum.
> 
> And
> 
> Members can buy access to MA/AL so long as they have 6 months & 3000 posts. Then when they have been a member for a year they can buy Platinum.


Agree with this..


----------



## Mez

Jesus, I'm still trying to work upto gold status !


----------



## Bashy

If you have to pay for access to MA or the AL then is there much point to having the lower membership levels?


----------



## zak007

critera : 2500 posts 2 year membership

platinums: be first choice for samples given out by supp comanies

discount on ukm gear

bigger avi, referal codes in sig, different colour usernames

no 60 second wait between pms

the membership itself would need to pay for itself so all the above be a good shout!


----------



## TG123

Bashy said:


> If you have to pay for access to MA or the AL then is there much point to having the lower membership levels?


exactly

i sympathize with those who have beeen members for a few years but only have a few hundred posts to their name but if you've only accumulated that many posts in X amount of years and are not overly concerned with even becoming a gold member then it seems unlikely that those people would want to have platinum membership

I'd make it simple and say platinum membership should only be open to gold members, otherwise the system for working out who may or may not be eligable becomes overly convoluted, here's an example off the top of my head: gold members would be automatic but non gold members you could have a points scoring system for whereby a score of 100 points or more according to the following criteria had to be met:

- 20 points for having a rep ranking in the top 3 ranking catagories

- 20 points for having a likes to post ratio above 60%

- 20 points if a mod or existing platinum member knows you in real life and can vouch for you

- 20 points for having over 500 posts

- 20 points for being a member longer than a year (and then another 20 points every year thereafter with a cap of 3 years so that someone who signed up in 2007 but has only posted twice can't abuse the system)

- 20 points for having an active blog that has been running for X amount of time

etc etc

also all submissions for entry should be made to @Ashcrapper


----------



## Ser

I think for platinum membership access all area's is a must, exception being male/female only forum, but you would still have access to one of the two.

As for the current levels, well, i have no idea as to how that could work in with the paying platinum level stuff. Maybe stay the same and have guaranteed benefits of becoming platinum, but extra's for those who contribute/help, like AL (etc) like platinum(g), platinum(s), platinum ( B) so that the previous 'level' was still warranted? (or Gold(p), Silver(p), Bronze(p))

I don't know...am just rambling, been a long stressful week and we are only at wednesday:crying:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Personally i reckon it should be 1 and half years membership of being a member on the forum ! Since Gold you have to be here a year

1500 Posts .. with a minimum off 600 Likes to be entitled to upgrading to the Below ... then atleast people have the choice to stay a gold member if they cant afford it or upgrade to platinum if they can =]

Price for membership should be

£15 for *6 months*

£25 for *12 months* (so it works out cheaper if u just get a 12 month platinum membership)

£35 for *2 years membership*

*
*

@Katy


----------



## Bashy

Ser said:


> I think for platinum membership access all area's is a must, exception being male/female only forum, but you would still have access to one of the two.
> 
> As for the current levels, well, i have no idea as to how that could work in with the paying platinum level stuff. Maybe stay the same and have guaranteed benefits of becoming platinum, but extra's for those who contribute/help, like AL (etc) like platinum(g), platinum(s), platinum ( B) so that the previous 'level' was still warranted? (or Gold(p), Silver(p), Bronze(p))
> 
> I don't know...am just rambling, been a long stressful week and we are only at wednesday:crying:


Hump day today.

Tomorrows a new day n all of that.

This week can fcuk off!


----------



## Ser

Bashy said:


> Hump day today.
> 
> Tomorrows a new day n all of that.
> 
> This week can fcuk off!


I couldn't agree more babe...problem is, i forsee the rest of this week....and the few following weeks being just as stressful, fer me they will anyways lol. Hope its different for you...just don't rub it in my face:tongue:


----------



## jake87

if you didnt already get a uk muscle membership card, shaker, lanyard and fridge magnet with gold membership i would have said include those in platinum


----------



## Jay.32

having a platinum TEAM TAFFY lounge...


----------



## TG123

jake87 said:


> if you didnt already get a uk muscle membership card, shaker, lanyard and fridge magnet with gold membership i would have said include those in platinum


that's why i'm not @rsed about getting to gold, i haven't got a fridge


----------



## jake87

TG123 said:


> that's why i'm not @rsed about getting to gold, i haven't got a fridge


superglue it to the back of your head then


----------



## TG123

jake87 said:


> superglue it to the back of your head then


I haven't got any superglue, after i sold the fridge i got depressed and sniffed it all


----------



## Bashy

Ser said:


> I couldn't agree more babe...problem is, i forsee the rest of this week....and the few following weeks being just as stressful, fer me they will anyways lol. Hope its different for you...just don't rub it in my face:tongue:


The way the next few days are unfolding it doesnt look like I will have anything to rub in anyone face. What a positive pair we are!

Keep smiling and when I have something to rub in your face I shall let you know!


----------



## WillOdling

Dublin said:


> X 2
> 
> Im never gonna get that many posts unless I started talking constant muck to speed it along!


It's all I do!


----------



## Bashy

If just realized how overtly sexual my last post sounds.


----------



## WillOdling

I think it's getting a bit complicated, just have platinum after gold with a set of similar criteria. As @TG123 says you can't lose the metal hierarchy.

Reach a certain level past gold, pay the fee, be upgraded and then your eligible for whatever they decide the rewards are


----------



## Dave 0511

Seems popular from the posts already but it's not something I'd be interested in personally...

It is good in that it promotes long term "investment" by members in the forum,

however.... there will always be kn0bs and bulsh1tters around with a spare tenner anyway so won't really filter out those people that ruin any forum (and are becoming more and more prevalent on here right now)

I definately couldn't justify ten quid just to access a different section of a website, just as I'd never pay to go in a "VIP" lounge in a club, is there drink.... yes... is there music... yes. it's exactly the same just that people in the VIP lounge have this perception of being better than the others..... if you get the analogy

what I'm ultimately getting at is that money and/or post count means nothing.......doesn't make a member more worthy of being here or their opinion more valid.... post to "like" ratio is the best indicator of if someone is a good egg or not


----------



## TG123

Dave 0511 said:


> just as I'd never pay to go in a "VIP" lounge in a club, is there drink.... yes... is there music... yes. it's exactly the same


not true, the slappers in the VIP room are still slappers but they are a better class of slapper


----------



## Ser

cvnts would still be able to be banned, if you break the rules you break the rules, regardless of paying 'an entry fee' so to speak, it usually doesn't take long for them to be banned from the open section...so, i'd assume it would be stamped out just as quick on other areas?


----------



## flinty90

i think it would have to be a progression from gold to platinum and obviously a fee..

I also think maybe the platinum members list should be limited to people that have never been banned. if you have been banned at any time you shouldnt be allowed to join regardless..

the benefits are good that have been suggested , bigger avi etc . something that makes you feel a little ownership of the site etc ... nice to feel priveledged to use it..

also a platinum private group to be made for people not wanting to post to the masses

fees should be whatever you guys deem it should be to undertake the work and upkeep of said things..

also Mods shouldnt be required to moderate in platinum area so more like an anything goes area thats just looked over by 1 person who can decide wether to ban or not .. no warning etc just straight rule breaking and your out of platinum group etc !!!


----------



## Bashy

flinty90 said:


> i think it would have to be a progression from gold to platinum and obviously a fee..
> 
> I also think maybe the platinum members list should be limited to people that have never been banned. if you have been banned at any time you shouldnt be allowed to join regardless..
> 
> the benefits are good that have been suggested , bigger avi etc . something that makes you feel a little ownership of the site etc ... nice to feel priveledged to use it..
> 
> also a platinum private group to be made for people not wanting to post to the masses
> 
> fees should be whatever you guys deem it should be to undertake the work and upkeep of said things..
> 
> also Mods shouldnt be required to moderate in platinum area so more like an anything goes area thats just looked over by 1 person who can decide wether to ban or not .. no warning etc just straight rule breaking and your out of platinum group etc !!!


The man flinty he speak sense.....for a change


----------



## Ashcrapper

Platypus


----------



## musio

Having a post requirement cloud dilute content drastically. As pointed out by many others in this thread, some members have been members for years but read more than post. Some members are here for a few months but post in social threads, blogs, jokes etc have have counts in the thousands. This discrepancy doesn't make it fair if its about numbers. This is why I don't think post count m should be a major factor, otherwise you'll have many posting drivel to bump up their post count and it will turn into another scatty net forum. I like this place as its focused.

I think length of membership time should be a factor in allowing access into VIP forums. Then again, what's the incentive if you're a member of the adults lounge? Can't get better than that, right? (Winks at ser & weeman)


----------



## Madoxx

Maybe the platinum section could have a working "You have been quoted" button


----------



## Craig660

The ability to openly sell & source steroids, guns, Class a drugs, slaves and ultra fine oats


----------



## MRSTRONG

madocks said:


> Maybe the platinum section could have a working "You have been quoted" button


Maybe it could have instructions on how to turn it on :lol:


----------



## Madoxx

ewen said:


> Maybe it could have instructions on how to turn it on :lol:


Ill feed Proviron into my USB port! that should turn it on


----------



## GShock

vetran said:


> i think it should be given to the mods to make you into a platinum member there the ones who monitor the board and no which guys contribute to really help others outside of general,lets face it mail of a mod saying your in really would be the dogs b*llocks


 @vetran is right let the mods decide, they are working really hard coming up with topics and keeping us on the straight and narrow :whistling:


----------



## Ser

musio said:


> Having a post requirement cloud dilute content drastically. As pointed out by many others in this thread, some members have been members for years but read more than post. Some members are here for a few months but post in social threads, blogs, jokes etc have have counts in the thousands. This discrepancy doesn't make it fair if its about numbers. This is why I don't think post count m should be a major factor, otherwise you'll have many posting drivel to bump up their post count and it will turn into another scatty net forum. I like this place as its focused.
> 
> I think length of membership time should be a factor in allowing access into VIP forums. Then again, what's the incentive if you're a member of the adults lounge? Can't get better than that, right? (Winks at ser & weeman)


I am totally :innocent: i'll have you know:lol:

Tbf, i often take the p1ss here on threads, i often pm/rep/vm the person with real advice. I made a helpful post yesterday and joked to Bri that was it for the next quarter

If people are paying it can't be selective tbh, if you pay your cash, you get the same as others who paid...or do it like levels as i said before(taken from their level at the given time)

Its all too confusing for my tiny tired brain cell...eat protein and train hard, i got nothing more to add:wink:


----------



## GShock

What about looking at people's likes ? If they have maybe 2500ish likes, a lot of people post loads but a lot of it is sh1t,


----------



## Ballin

I think it should just beban extention of Gold say 2, 500 posts and 3+ years and there would be a small conversion fee on say £20 which goes yo running the site.

In return:

Larger Avi

Multi Colour Name/Sig

Platinum Members Room

Merchandise

Invitations to @Ser and @weeman 's parties :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

5000+ posts minimum - dont want every Cnut platinum :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Can i ask a serious question , is this platinum deal something that we want to actually benefit site members or a money making idea ???

i dont ask to be a cnut but obviously if we are going to pay etc for the service then it needs to be worth the costs (i dont mind paying)

But if its just to sheen over a money making venture i would have to question how much benefit a paying member would be getting from it..

I would personally pay to support the site Now without the platinum thing etc as i think its well worth my money ,. but im speaking for the more broader membership here

Just a question not a go or to ruffle feathers !!!


----------



## latblaster

Yea if the revenue is going to be used for the forum, such as increased security after last years ddos, then that's good & I'm happy to support this.

And what other improvements could be made that we don't have, & are useful to existing members but would also increase membership in whatever way?

I guess some of the increased revenue will be profit as UKM is a business, but we also have to benefit from it otherwise what's the point?


----------



## jake87

This will pay for the wedding cake while we're all sat looking at our screen at a purple user name and a bigger avi wondering what the fvck just happened


----------



## latblaster

jake87 said:


> This will pay for the *wedding cake* while we're all sat looking at our screen at a purple user name and a bigger avi wondering what the fvck just happened


Weellll I didn't want to bring the subject up... :lol:

Guess we'll get banned then Jake!! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> Can i ask a serious question , is this platinum deal something that we want to actually benefit site members or a money making idea ???
> 
> i dont ask to be a cnut but obviously if we are going to pay etc for the service then it needs to be worth the costs (i dont mind paying)
> 
> But if its just to sheen over a money making venture i would have to question how much benefit a paying member would be getting from it..
> 
> I would personally pay to support the site Now without the platinum thing etc as i think its well worth my money ,. but im speaking for the more broader membership here
> 
> Just a question not a go or to ruffle feathers !!!


this site is a profit making buisness why shouldnt the owners make money from us .

my honest thoughts are that it should progress and be worth while , as a platy member i would like ...

access to katy`s laundry basket .

limitless pm`s

a journal i can `mod` myself as i have 2 on here .

and more i cant think of right now .

maybe to follow progression and make it worthwhile could do something like ..

lifetime membership (providing they stick to the rules)

new member £100

bronze £75

silver £30

gold £10


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> I am totally :innocent: i'll have you know:lol:
> 
> Tbf, i often take the p1ss here on threads, i often pm/rep/vm the person with real advice. I made a helpful post yesterday and joked to Bri that was it for the next quarter
> 
> If people are paying it can't be selective tbh, if you pay your cash, you get the same as others who paid...or do it like levels as i said before(taken from their level at the given time)
> 
> *Its all too confusing for my tiny tired brain cell..*.eat protein and train hard, i got nothing more to add:wink:


You cant have it all babe... you cant be so god damm sxy stunning and fit aswel...  xx


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> this site is a profit making buisness why shouldnt the owners make money from us .
> 
> my honest thoughts are that it should progress and be worth while , as a platy member i would like ...
> 
> access to katy`s laundry basket .
> 
> limitless pm`s
> 
> a journal i can `mod` myself as i have 2 on here .
> 
> and more i cant think of right now .
> 
> maybe to follow progression and make it worthwhile could do something like ..
> 
> lifetime membership (providing they stick to the rules)
> 
> new member £100
> 
> bronze £75
> 
> silver £30
> 
> gold £10


not exactly what i meant but i understand what your saying..


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> not exactly what i meant but i understand what your saying..


so what does `sheen over a money making venture` mean ?


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> so what does `sheen over a money making venture` mean ?


i meant i hope it is for members benefit rather than just a grab at money mate. i would rather pay to use site up front than be sold something that wasnt actually any benefit.. at least its up front. i dont have a problem the site making money but if we are paying for something make it be for something. or dont bother and if you want to just profit then charge us anyway for using site.. this way its all up front and we know what were getting. hope that makes sense. im on phone and not fcukin typing any more lol...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

I think it should be for gold members by invitation only cos some people just post sh1t all the time and dont really contribute to the forum and others are helpfull and informative.

so i think Gold members should apply then have there post history looked into and decided if worthy


----------



## Dave 0511

What about if a platinum member breaks house rules and is banned? Will it not be a bit harder to ban someone who is paying for a service

I don't know why there is a debate over if it's money making or not, of course it is.... it is a business so noone can begrudge them making money, but let's not gloss it as anything else lol..... ten quid for half a line of code saying "big_avi.jpg" lol

I personally think the clothing idea would be more profitable as a spin off though, I don't really know why that hasn't been done it literally takes no time at all to source a quality supplier and have designs drawn up..... people on here would lap it up

otherwise, a premium site offering bb news and what not, think BB.com british edition.... would go down very well if professionally done.

anyway thats my dragons den ideas exhausted


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> i meant i hope it is for members benefit rather than just a grab at money mate. i would rather pay to use site up front than be sold something that wasnt actually any benefit.. at least its up front. i dont have a problem the site making money but if we are paying for something make it be for something. or dont bother and if you want to just profit then charge us anyway for using site.. this way its all up front and we know what were getting. hope that makes sense. im on phone and not fcukin typing any more lol...


fair enough , it just came across as though you thought the admins were trying to recoop losses on a failed venture atleast thats what sheen over a money making venture sounds like .

i do agree that if you pay for something you should get something in return .

perhaps a donate to forum upkeep button would be better ? that way if people feel charitable they can donate a sum of their choosing and those that do get platinum status ?

if member of the month returned or something similar maybe that would encourage people to donate , or even admin chatting to sponsors and the sponsors offering limited discounts/promotions to uk-m members in a set time frame ?


----------



## 3752

Dave 0511 said:


> What about if a platinum member breaks house rules and is banned? Will it not be a bit harder to ban someone who is paying for a service


i can assure you it will be just as easy 

joking aside rules are rules and they still apply to platinum members so if you break the rules you will be banned.


----------



## CJ

I find it chucklesome that people would pay for a forum.

So many levels and hidden sections...dont get it personaly but then its not me making a living from it.

That said, if people are willing to pay for it, then why not !! I wouldnt turn down the chance to improve my business if the oppurtunity was presented to me


----------



## JANIKvonD

we're needing something above gold anyway cos its too easy to get, i recon platnum should be a progression only (no fee) at say 5000posts & been a member for 2 year.....THEN have a DIAMOND level that only platnum members can apply for with a joining fee.

platnum members getting the avi's/groups/PM's etc

diamond getting the disounts/freebies & maybe a 'timeout button' that temp bans someone for 15mins


----------



## Hera

zak007 said:


> critera : 2500 posts 2 year membership
> 
> platinums: be first choice for samples given out by supp comanies
> 
> discount on ukm gear
> 
> bigger avi, referal codes in sig, different colour usernames
> 
> *no 60 second wait between pms*
> 
> the membership itself would need to pay for itself so all the above be a good shout!


This is where criteria for applyiing for platinum needs to come in...we don't want newbies wanting to spam and therefore buying platinum in order to send out mass spam emails.


----------



## Hera

Dublin said:


> If you were an active member for over a year would having to pay not weed out a lot of trolls in the first place? And they could always be banned permanently if they stepped out of line after been given a warning. Then you get to keep their funds aswell.
> 
> Seems like a win win


This is my view


----------



## Sambuca

i think gold members only or at very least 6months in to silver. I think AL should stay closed to members who have been here under 1 year regardless.

Just to put it in perspective. I paid a £25 join fee for my car club and £10 renewal. That money is used to subsidise our National Day, also stickers keyrings, membership cards etc(which costs a lot for racetrack for a weekend.) So I would expect some decent incentive to pay.


----------



## Hera

flinty90 said:


> Can i ask a serious question , is this platinum deal something that we want to actually benefit site members or a money making idea ???
> 
> i dont ask to be a cnut but obviously if we are going to pay etc for the service then it needs to be worth the costs (i dont mind paying)
> 
> But if its just to sheen over a money making venture i would have to question how much benefit a paying member would be getting from it..
> 
> I would personally pay to support the site Now without the platinum thing etc as i think its well worth my money ,. but im speaking for the more broader membership here
> 
> Just a question not a go or to ruffle feathers !!!


It's for members. In all seriousness it wouldn't make us much..the same will be the case with clothing we think but it's our way to validate and appreciate members and thank them for their ivnestment in the site and little fee is an incentive for us for the extra admin (that espcially goes for clothing).


----------



## onthebuild

Dont know if its been said but can the rep bars be fixed so they show the members with more rep having longer bars than those without?

Kind of annoying they are all pretty much the same length, seems pointless having a rep system if you cant tell the difference between people. :confused1:


----------



## Hera

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I think it should be for gold members by invitation only cos some people just post sh1t all the time and dont really contribute to the forum and others are helpfull and informative.
> 
> so i think Gold members should apply then have there post history looked into and decided if worthy


So every application judged independently? The only issue with this is that that is time consuming and given what we want to do with UK-M, that time could be better spent on sorting the clothing etc



Dave 0511 said:


> What about if a platinum member breaks house rules and is banned? Will it not be a bit harder to ban someone who is paying for a service
> 
> I don't know why there is a debate over if it's money making or not, of course it is.... it is a business so noone can begrudge them making money, but let's not gloss it as anything else lol..... ten quid for half a line of code saying "big_avi.jpg" lol
> 
> I personally think the clothing idea would be more profitable as a spin off though, *I don't really know why that hasn't been done it literally takes no time at all to source a quality supplier and have designs drawn up*..... people on here would lap it up
> 
> *otherwise, a premium site offering bb news and what not, think BB.com british edition.... would go down very well if professionally done*.
> 
> anyway thats my dragons den ideas exhausted


The current delay now is that Lorian needs to take time out to complete an efficient payment system (he has started this) that in the long run will be used for other things e.g. platinum payments, advertsising etc that will free up admin time to be used on other UK-M work e.g. newsletter, technical and maintenance work etc

We are working on a newsletter that will have news etc in...that sort of thing?


----------



## CJ

Katy said:


> It's for members. In all seriousness it wouldn't make us much..the same will be the case with clothing we think but it's our way to validate and appreciate members and thank them for their ivnestment in the site and little fee is an incentive for us for the extra admin (that espcially goes for clothing).


So youve been recieving lots of requests then katy ?

Like I say, if there is demand...then supply would be the sensible answer


----------



## Hera

onthebuild said:


> Dont know if its been said but can the rep bars be fixed so they show the members with more rep having longer bars than those without?
> 
> Kind of annoying they are all pretty much the same length, seems pointless having a rep system if you cant tell the difference between people. :confused1:


Yes, it's on the the big 'to do' list...although, with the next vb upgrade it might actually be scrapped anyway.


----------



## Hera

ewen said:


> this site is a profit making buisness why shouldnt the owners make money from us .
> 
> my honest thoughts are that it should progress and be worth while , as a platy member i would like ...
> 
> *access to katy`s laundry basket .*
> 
> limitless pm`s
> 
> a journal i can `mod` myself as i have 2 on here .
> 
> and more i cant think of right now .
> 
> maybe to follow progression and make it worthwhile could do something like ..
> 
> lifetime membership (providing they stick to the rules)
> 
> new member £100
> 
> bronze £75
> 
> silver £30
> 
> gold £10


Lorian said it would only be a matter of time... :lol: :blush:


----------



## Hera

CJ said:


> So youve been recieving lots of requests then katy ?
> 
> Like I say, if there is demand...then supply would be the sensible answer


Yes, and I can understand it. I'm really looking forward to wearing my UK-M t-shirt and jumper. Whilst this might only seem like an online forum to some people, it's been a tremndous support for me during all sorts over the past few years so I would feel pride in wearing a UK-K t-shirt


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> Lorian said it would only be a matter of time... :lol: :blush:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Katy said:


> So every application judged independently? The only issue with this is that that is time consuming and given what we want to do with UK-M, that time could be better spent on sorting the clothing etc
> 
> The current delay now is that Lorian needs to take time out to complete an efficient payment system (he has started this) that in the long run will be used for other things e.g. platinum payments, advertsising etc that will free up admin time to be used on other UK-M work e.g. newsletter, technical and maintenance work etc
> 
> We are working on a newsletter that will have news etc in...that sort of thing?


good point but you could hire an extra mod to do it and in return give a free platinum mod membership.

i would do it but i can be bribed to easy lol


----------



## Dave 0511

@Katy

No the second idea wasn't a newsletter thing, nor related to UKM but as a seperate venture...

There is 100% a market for a UK version of a website similar to www.bodybuilding.com.... which has an articles side and a very distinct products/supplement side

I'm not saying it's something you guys should do or not it's just an idea.

I have dabbled in inventing/editing etc training websites and found that there's not much love in it unless you go big, big brand with a perfect website

I got halfway and gave up and haven't got the time/patience/initial funds to try it on a bigger scale but there's money to be made

As for the clothing, I see what you mean about the payment thing I can understand that.


----------



## latblaster

As for the Reps 'issue' I think they ought to be phased out we have the Likes & can't see the need for it, as it doesn't really add anything of value.


----------



## Joe Shmoe

It's annoying that I cannot access the adult lounge (where a couple of threads disappeared to that I wanted to read) just because I haven't posted loads of posts, even though I've been a member for 4/5 years. I would pay for platinum if you could get access.


----------



## Dave 0511

Joe Shmoe said:


> It's annoying that I cannot access the adult lounge (where a couple of threads disappeared to that I wanted to read) just because I haven't posted loads of posts, even though I've been a member for 4/5 years. I would pay for platinum if you could get access.


but is there not an argument that you havent contributed to the forum much in those years and as such the people posting filth threads in the adult lounge may not want you seeing them?


----------



## Joe Shmoe

Dave 0511 said:


> but is there not an argument that you havent contributed to the forum much in those years and as such the people posting filth threads in the adult lounge may not want you seeing them?


Absolutely Dave, that is a very good argument.


----------



## Robbie789

Funny that some people say 'We should make it XXX100 posts' and it just just so happens their own post count is XXX099 :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

are people seriously considering paying to use a forum? for bigger avatars and such :lol:


----------



## TG123

Ashcrapper said:


> are people seriously considering paying to use a forum? for bigger avatars and such :lol:


I'd pay to see your avatar bigger, always wondered where that c0ck was coming from

i think plenty of people will pay, mostly the people who were involved in manipulating the reps system to get to the top of the reps list probably

posting on a forum can be a serious business


----------



## Lorian

flinty90 said:


> Can i ask a serious question , is this platinum deal something that we want to actually benefit site members or a money making idea ???





latblaster said:


> Yea if the revenue is going to be used for the forum, such as increased security after last years ddos, then that's good & I'm happy to support this.


All of UK-M's operating expenses are met by ad revenue. If this were to change or there was a compelling reason why I'd need members to contribute financially then I would be be upfront and tell people straight, not hide it under the guise of a membership upgrade.

The idea of the Platinum level membership is simply to provide a package of benefits for those who want it. For example, I know of at least one advertiser that has expressed an interest is offering 'developmental products' (new supplements, new flavours etc) to a small group of our members before they are released. That kind of perk couldn't fairly be offered to 600+ Gold members because availability would be very limited. For a smaller group of 25 or so Platinum members it would be ideal. For this reason it would need to retain some degree of exclusivity and the most effective way of doing that is to implement a small charge.

Ultimately it will come down to whether the benefits are attractive enough to warrant people investing but that is purely up to each individual member.

Different benefits appeal to different people, I joined a VIP section on another board because I wanted to access to one of the additional sections. It'll be a similar thing here.


----------



## Fatstuff

I think it should be invite only personally! People need to put some time and contributions in before being allowed extra benefits - a year or 2000 posts just don't cut it IMO!


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> I think it should be invite only personally! People need to put some time and contributions in before being allowed extra benefits - a year or 2000 posts just don't cut it IMO!


Definitely. A minimum of 13000 likes should be the benchmark lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> I think it should be invite only personally! People need to put some time and contributions in before being allowed extra benefits - a year or 2000 posts just don't cut it IMO!


invited by who ? theirs no platy members to invite people :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Definitely. A minimum of 13000 likes should be the benchmark lol...


i think a min of 18950 likes :whistling:


----------



## TG123

there's clearly only ever been one member of the forum who's exploits would qualify them as having platinum status.....gymgym


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> i think a min of 18950 likes :whistling:


From 8000 post?


----------



## latblaster

But I think having a Platinum Level is also about knowing you are in a section where the Q's asked & the replies are going to be helpful & w/o the stupid remarks made by some.

UKM has helped me in ways that I wouldn't feel comfortable about sharing with ppl who have a low post count, & in my experience post unhelpful comments.

But ofc having a low post count doesn't mean that the postee is also of a low intellectual ceiling. AL is helpful in other ways, but if I expand on this then I'd be revealing what goes on there.

I really don't think that having access to AL or P level by a fee for low post members would be a beneficial thing, but it could be granted on a case by case basis but not making this known.

I'm not trying to sound cryptic or convoluted, so I hope what I'm attempting to say makes sense.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> From 8000 post?


ive just seen your like to post ratio , it seems the man speaketh sense


----------



## onthebuild

I've already got myself platinum, and defeated the pokemon league twice. Suck on that one men.


----------



## Ashcrapper

latblaster said:


> But I think having a Platinum Level is also about knowing you are in a section where the Q's asked & the replies are going to be helpful & w/o the stupid remarks made by some.
> 
> UKM has helped me in ways that I wouldn't feel comfortable about sharing with ppl who have a low post count, & in my experience post unhelpful comments.
> 
> But ofc having a low post count doesn't mean that the postee is also of a low intellectual ceiling. AL is helpful in other ways, but if I expand on this then I'd be revealing what goes on there.
> 
> I really don't think that having access to AL or P level by a fee for low post members would be a beneficial thing, but it could be granted on a case by case basis but not making this known.
> 
> I'm not trying to sound cryptic or convoluted, so I hope what I'm attempting to say makes sense.


none whatsoever


----------



## Ashcrapper

managed to read through a few posts. didnt realise having a multi coloured name was one of the benefits. take my money


----------



## TG123

Ashcrapper said:


> managed to read through a few posts. didnt realise having a multi coloured name was one of the benefits. take my money


what colour scheme are you thinking of?


----------



## Ashcrapper

TG123 said:


> what colour scheme are you thinking of?


cant think straight at the moment, too excited at the thought of such an amazing perk.


----------



## TG123

Ashcrapper said:


> cant think straight at the moment, too excited at the thought of such an amazing perk.


try to compose youself, you only get one shot at picking the colour, if you fcuk it up and don't like it you have to pay again to change it


----------



## Ashcrapper

TG123 said:


> try to compose youself, you only get one shot at picking the colour, if you fcuk it up and don't like it you have to pay again to change it


hmm seems a bit of a con this


----------



## Uriel

i'm in

all platinum members should be invited to the honeymoon suite when you and lozz consumate the marriage x


----------



## luther1

Ashcrapper said:


> managed to read through a few posts. didnt realise having a multi coloured name was one of the benefits. take my money


Me being a family man,with a mortgage and a job, can't wait for platinum membership to come to fruition,i just cant think of anything else at this moment in time. The benefit of being able to pm more people on an Internet forum whom I've never met excites me to the point of climax


----------



## Leeds89

Uriel said:


> i'm in
> 
> all platinum members should be invited to the honeymoon suite when you and lozz consumate the marriage x


I imagine if you found out the location you'd be there regardless of membership level :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Leeds89 said:


> I imagine if you found out the location you'd be there regardless of membership level :lol:


i'm scouring the hotels secure server with my code cracker to discover where the deed will take place.....i'm not a stalker or owt....just interested in such matters:whistling:


----------



## Leeds89

Uriel said:


> i'm scouring the hotels secure server with my code cracker to discover where the deed will take place.....i'm not a stalker or owt....just interested in such matters:whistling:


Take your camera, sharing is caring.

Pics or noconsumation


----------



## Smitch

Ashcrapper said:


> are people seriously considering paying to use a forum? for bigger avatars and such :lol:


Dunno if you'd be interested but I've got a magic tap in my kitchen that dispenses really decent water, I can sell it to you for £10 a litre if you like?


----------



## luther1

Smitch said:


> Dunno if you'd be interested but I've got a magic tap in my kitchen that dispenses really decent water, I can sell it to you for £10 a litre if you like?


Do you take PayPal bro?


----------



## Smitch

luther1 said:


> Do you take PayPal bro?


Yeah, for an extra 10%.


----------



## hackskii

Katy said:


> Hey guys
> 
> In resposne to member requests and discussion, we're in the process of discussing the option for members to upgrade their account to PLATINUM for a small fee, but we're still deciding on:
> 
> - What the criteria for being able to upgrade should be e.g. should be GOLD, SILVER, been a member for a year but not need 1000 posts?...
> 
> - How much the fee should be
> 
> - What the membership should offer, so far we've got:
> 
> 
> Larger PM storage
> 
> Larger avatar
> 
> Different username colour
> 
> Platinum badge
> 
> Exclusive offers
> 
> UK-M clothing discount code/free shipping
> 
> Access to private Platinum Lounge
> 
> 
> So guys, we'd like your input...what do you think should be included in this membership and for how much?


Is there an option for no adds?

Some time they take time to load, and if I could turn that off, my browsing experience could be enhanced.


----------



## PaulB

hackskii said:


> Is there an option for no adds?
> 
> Some time they take time to load, and if I could turn that off, my browsing experience could be enhanced.


Just put ad block on your browser.


----------



## hackskii

PaulB said:


> Just put ad block on your browser.


I just tried that on firefox.


----------



## PaulB

hackskii said:


> I just tried that on firefox.


Didn't it work? I've got it on chrome and Explorer, works fine on them.


----------



## hackskii

PaulB said:


> Didn't it work? I've got it on chrome and Explorer, works fine on them.


It does load much faster, thanks.

It hangs up on google ads and some other add clicks or something.

Thanks again


----------



## dtlv

I can't go back to internet without an adblock... everything loads so much quicker without flash ad's, pop ups and targeted cookie ad's etc and all you get on the page is what you actually want to look at.


----------



## hackskii

dtlv said:


> I can't go back to internet without an adblock... everything loads so much quicker without flash ad's, pop ups and targeted cookie ad's etc and all you get on the page is what you actually want to look at.


Way faster, cant believe how much faster.

This will allow me to maximize my time helping others, and make me earn the big bucks they pay me here:lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Smitch said:


> Dunno if you'd be interested but I've got a magic tap in my kitchen that dispenses really decent water, I can sell it to you for £10 a litre if you like?


got a filtered water tap mate but your offer still sounds excellent. £20, final offer.


----------



## Chunkee

ewen said:


> platinum members only could be good and access to AL ?
> 
> able to edit your own log so you can have it as *private *or visable but nobody can comment would be good .


Was just thinking about this, i would realy like a private log to monitor my progress for my own records.

Would defo take the membership if this was made available.


----------



## benn25

Ive only just joined but what would be good and im not sure if its on here (haven't managed to look through the whole site yet) but some sort of progress/goals software like on bodybuilding.com. I think they call it bodyspace. You can track your progress and see graphs and stuff.


----------



## Mingster

Sounds like Platinum may end up being a pretty large group rather than the 25 or so you envisage...


----------



## latblaster

benn25 said:


> Ive only just joined but what would be good and im not sure if its on here (haven't managed to look through the whole site yet) but some sort of progress/goals software like on bodybuilding.com. I think they call it bodyspace. You can track your progress and see graphs and stuff.


Did Zyzzie have this?


----------



## benn25

latblaster said:


> Did Zyzzie have this?


yea looks like he did with a quick search. Surprised its still up tbh. Thought they deleted his profile. It be nice to have everything in one place. then members can comment, etc. Be a great motivational tool imo.


----------



## latblaster

benn25 said:


> yea looks like he did with a quick search. Surprised its still up tbh. Thought they deleted his profile. It be nice to have everything in one place. then members can comment, etc. Be a great motivational tool imo.


Great can you put up a link mate?


----------



## benn25

Not sure its the full version but...... http://bodyspace.bodybuilding.com/Zyzz/


----------



## zack amin

benn25 said:


> yea looks like he did with a quick search. Surprised its still up tbh. Thought they deleted his profile. It be nice to have everything in one place. then members can comment, etc. Be a great motivational tool imo.


was he rockin aesthetics?


----------



## latblaster

zack amin said:


> was he rockin aesthetics?


Mirin brah.


----------



## Dave 0511

if you want to use bodyspace why not just use that?


----------



## zack amin

latblaster said:


> Mirin brah.


pure jelly bro


----------



## latblaster

Not gonna do it is he..


----------



## Dr Manhattan

benn25 said:


> yea looks like he did with a quick search. Surprised its still up tbh. Thought they deleted his profile. It be nice to have everything in one place. then members can comment, etc. Be a great motivational tool imo.


I'd love to see a link to his progress too please, would be AWESOME! I'll see if I can find a link to 'Legacy' too, get us all motivated to the max :thumbup1:


----------



## Blinkey

I would not mind paying a bit for an improved service, also this could set an age limit to join so being bothered by the 12 year old "wannabe gangster" that this forum seems to be attracting at the mo would be a thing of the past.


----------



## jake87

A forum I used to use had a paid membership, really all it included was the use of an avi, more pm storage space, a seperate forum to bitch about others, discounted event tickets, and writing below your name to say you're the b0llocks


----------



## Ashcrapper

jake87 said:


> A forum I used to use had a paid membership, really all it included was the use of an avi, more pm storage space, *a seperate forum to bitch about others*, discounted event tickets, and writing below your name to say you're the b0llocks


isnt that the mod room


----------



## benn25

Ive done it, just waiting for mods to approve it. Hopefully they'll allow it. 



Dave 0511 said:


> if you want to use bodyspace why not just use that?


as I said, having it one place makes life easier for me. I use it over there as it stands but use this site more often as its UK based, so Ill be prepared to pay membership if it was included on here.


----------



## latblaster

@benn25

Can you post some pics up of our hero??? :thumbup1:

Z is really popular on here....Milky loves him.


----------



## benn25

latblaster said:


> @benn25
> 
> Can you post some pics up of our hero??? :thumbup1:
> 
> Z is really popular on here....Milky loves him.


Fook that! Just done a quick search and Milky would have my guts for garters. I like my life and Ive just joined. I have no bottle. :tongue:


----------



## latblaster

benn25 said:


> Fook that! Just done a quick search and Milky would have my guts for garters. I like my life and Ive just joined. I have no bottle. :tongue:


Bugger, I nearly fooled you! :lol:


----------



## zack amin

jake87 said:


> A forum I used to use had a paid membership, really all it included was the use of an avi, more pm storage space, a seperate forum to bitch about others, discounted event tickets, and writing below your name to say you're the b0llocks


most off just slag eachother off on the open forum anyway


----------



## jake87

zack amin said:


> most off just slag eachother off on the open forum anyway


i reckon it will get proper tasty in a private forum. £15 quid a year is more than fair whatever happens though


----------



## Dave 0511

jake87 said:


> i reckon it will get proper tasty in a private forum. £15 quid a year is more than fair whatever happens though


fifteen quid a year.... for a forum!

what are you smoking?!!!!


----------



## jake87

Dave 0511 said:


> fifteen quid a year.... for a forum!
> 
> what are you smoking?!!!!


i dont smoke. if you see the value in what they have to offer as part of being a platinum member then its worth it. also another way of looking at it is, the use you get from the site is more than worth the cost


----------



## latblaster

zack amin said:


> most off just slag eachother off on the open forum anyway


No we don't you [email protected] eff off!

:whistling:


----------



## botchla

Slightly off topic of the past few pages, but if UK-M are looking at running some clothing send me a PM. My girlfriend runs a printing business for clothes, stickers, etc. Give us a shout if you need something in the pipeline!


----------



## Blinkey

Has someone got a wedding to pay for?


----------



## Milky

benn25 said:


> Fook that! Just done a quick search and Milky would have my guts for garters. I like my life and Ive just joined. I have no bottle. :tongue:


God lad :thumbup1:


----------



## zack amin

latblaster said:


> No we don't you [email protected] eff off!
> 
> :whistling:


pm me your number bro we can organise a fight


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Mingster said:


> Sounds like Platinum may end up being a pretty large group rather than the 25 or so you envisage...


I don't think they'll be that bothered. More the merrier. Good little money spinner.


----------



## Mingster

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I don't think they'll be that bothered. More the merrier. Good little money spinner.


It wouldn't bother me if there were 200 members. Just Lorian mentioned 25 or so being optimum...


----------



## kingdale

The Vegetarian said:


> I would not mind paying a bit for an improved service, also this could set an age limit to join so being bothered by the 12 year old "wannabe gangster" that this forum seems to be attracting at the mo would be a thing of the past.


im sure they would just lie about their age.


----------



## latblaster

kingdale said:


> im sure they would just lie about their age.


Yea, but I think that some of us can work out the age/maturity of them.


----------



## Hera

@ewen could you describe exactly what you mean by the private journal idea? Would you want it closed for no one to post in but yourself or control over who can and can't post/see it? Would it be invite only? We're just trying to think about what would be feesible with the vbulletin software.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> @ewen could you describe exactly what you mean by the private journal idea? Would you want it closed for no one to post in but yourself or control over who can and can't post/see it? Would it be invite only? We're just trying to think about what would be feesible with the vbulletin software.


well  part of me now is thinking totally private is a bad move as i might aswell use a notebook however mods would still need access and no matter the mods background may be able to impart knowledge so i came up with an idea that the software may or may not be able to manage but i think its could be a worthy addition .

a private journal with invite member/s option with instant messenger chat feature so the journal itself has only authour postings and chat to discuss the log etc but also you can buy tokens and ask a mod or uk-m approved `guru` questions about your training diet ped use ?

however having IM chat would possibly be better if only available between op and `guru` to weed out abuse and only available in the platinum section .


----------



## Ashcrapper

ewen said:


> well  part of me now is thinking totally private is a bad move as i might aswell use a notebook however mods would still need access and no matter the mods background may be able to impart knowledge so i came up with an idea that the software may or may not be able to manage but i think its could be a worthy addition .
> 
> a private journal with invite member/s option with instant messenger chat feature so the journal itself has only authour postings and chat to discuss the log etc but also you can buy tokens and ask a mod or uk-m approved `guru` questions about your training diet ped use ?
> 
> however having IM chat would possibly be better if only available between op and `guru` to weed out abuse and only available in the platinum section .


ignoring my previous piss taking that is actually a good idea


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ashcrapper said:


> ignoring my previous piss taking that is actually a good idea


it could mean mods or gurus get paid for their time granted a small amount but id say `fcuk off` for a quid :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Think that's an excellent suggestion for those that take BBing as seriously as ewen & the others who do too.

It's adding a degree of specialisation to UKM that I don't think tm has. Perhaps this feature would then attract more dedicated, professional members.

I would think that it will also raise the profile of ukm, making it much more than 'another bb forum' that some people might see it as.


----------



## Hera

ewen said:


> well  part of me now is thinking totally private is a bad move as i might aswell use a notebook however mods would still need access and no matter the mods background may be able to impart knowledge so i came up with an idea that the software may or may not be able to manage but i think its could be a worthy addition .
> 
> a private journal with invite member/s option with instant messenger chat feature so the journal itself has only authour postings and chat to discuss the log etc but also you can buy tokens and ask a mod or uk-m approved `guru` questions about your training diet ped use ?
> 
> however having IM chat would possibly be better if only available between op and `guru` to weed out abuse and only available in the platinum section .





latblaster said:


> Think that's an excellent suggestion for those that take BBing as seriously as ewen & the others who do too.
> 
> It's adding a degree of specialisation to UKM that I don't think tm has. Perhaps this feature would then attract more dedicated, professional members.
> 
> I would think that it will also raise the profile of ukm, making it much more than 'another bb forum' that some people might see it as.


 @Lorian

Worth having a good think about regarding feasibilty


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> @Lorian
> 
> Worth having a good think about regarding feasibilty


add a webcam feature to it , there is a sexy female mod aswell :laugh: :whistling:


----------



## Hera

ewen said:


> add a webcam feature to it , there is a sexy female mod aswell :laugh: :whistling:


Ha ha...I'll need to think about the rates I'll charge for that service!!


----------



## Ashcrapper

I'm in


----------



## hackskii

Katy said:


> @ewen could you describe exactly what you mean by the private journal idea? Would you want it closed for no one to post in but yourself or control over who can and can't post/see it? Would it be invite only? We're just trying to think about what would be feesible with the vbulletin software.


I remember many years ago you could have a journal section where you could make it public or private.

I think you could shut it down just so you could post on it.

That would be pretty cool if you could do a journal and own who could or could not see, or post to it.


----------



## dannnn

*Ask A Pro*

A Platinum members section where you can ask training/steroid/diet related questions directly to someone who knows their stuff (who will have been given "Pro" status, by a moderator).

I just think sometimes it's nice to get a definitive answer from someone who you can rely on, rather than 30 different opinions from people who you have no idea if they know what they're talking about  .


----------



## MRSTRONG

dannnn said:


> *Ask A Pro*
> 
> A Platinum members section where you can ask training/steroid/diet related questions directly to someone who knows their stuff (who will have been given "Pro" status, by a moderator).
> 
> I just think sometimes it's nice to get a definitive answer from someone who you can rely on, rather than 30 different opinions from people who you have no idea if they know what they're talking about  .


these people should be paid to answer , im not saying loads but through using a payment system , i think the answers will be more detailed and pays the PT`s time like in the real world .


----------



## dannnn

Yeah - maybe using PayPal, Platinum members could credit their UK-Muscle account and pay like 50p-£1 for a detailed answer to their question.

Or maybe a "Pro" rep system, where it says like "ewen has answered 25 questions" under the avatar or something.


----------



## Hera

ewen said:


> these people should be paid to answer , im not saying loads but through using a payment system , i think the answers will be more detailed and pays the PT`s time like in the real world .


This is actually an interesting idea..a private section where professionals who are in the know and willing to help can receive some sort of payment in exchange for their help..something along those lines...

@Lorian


----------



## dtlv

dannnn said:


> Yeah - maybe using PayPal, Platinum members could credit their UK-Muscle account and pay like 50p-£1 for a detailed answer to their question.
> 
> Or maybe a "Pro" rep system, where it says like "ewen has posted 25 full-frontal pictures of himself naked" under the avatar or something.


Edited for a more realistic assessment of ewen's contribution to the forum


----------



## dtlv

I kind of like the "ask a pro/expert" idea... we have some great brains on here who offer consistently excellent advice, but it often gets lost in a tide of lower quality responses and banter... such a section would 'remove the chaff from the wheat', so to speak.


----------



## MRSTRONG

dtlv said:


> Edited for a more realistic assessment of ewen's contribution to the forum


haha shall i just get undressed now :lol:


----------



## dtlv

ewen said:


> haha shall i just get undressed now :lol:


The forum wouldn't be the same without a weekly pic from you in one of the adult sub-forums ewen :lol:


----------



## latblaster

ewen said:


> haha shall i just get undressed now :lol:


To The Woods young man!! :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

latblaster said:


> To The Woods young man!! :lol:


Haha that picture has obviously mentally scarred more than just me :lol:


----------



## Chunkee

hackskii said:


> I remember many years ago you could have a journal section where you could make it public or private.
> 
> I think you could shut it down just so you could post on it.
> 
> That would be pretty cool if you could do a journal and own who could or could not see, or post to it.


This would be perfect....


----------



## montytom

I would be happy to pay a subscription even if it means i dont turn a different colour. if i like a forum like i like this one then ill pay to help with the upkeep.

I do it for 2 other forums so im all in for paying its only fair


----------



## Edinburgh

I'd be up for this, depending what the fee was of course


----------



## alan_wilson

If I was to pay, I'd want it to be worth while.

I'd be happy to have a platinum account providing it was worth it.


----------



## onthebuild

alan_wilson said:


> If I was to pay, I'd want it to be worth while.
> 
> I'd be happy to have a platinum account providing it was worth it.


I'd want the power to edit anyone who mentions zyzz's posts so I could change 'I want to look like zyzz he's the worlds greatest bodybuilder' to 'I want same sex relations with zyzz, he's the worlds greatest rent boy' :lol:


----------



## Guest

dannnn said:


> *Ask A Pro*
> 
> A Platinum members section where you can ask training/steroid/diet related questions directly to someone who knows their stuff (who will have been given "Pro" status, by a moderator).
> 
> I just think sometimes it's nice to get a definitive answer from someone who you can rely on, rather than 30 different opinions from people who you have no idea if they know what they're talking about  .


the ppl answering questions would have to be extremely careful regarding the wording of answers if the question can be regarded as medical in nature and you are getting paid for it - you would be opening yourself and the forum owners to a world of s*** (law wise), both if someone got ill /made themselves ill thru advise given /giving medical advise as a non professional without GMC or other relevant qualifications.


----------



## latblaster

Yes there'd need be a very carefully worded disclaimer I would have thought.

I've had lots of good advice from here but I always appreciate that this is an opinion, & if I act on the help offered then I'm responsible for any negative outcome.

But there are many people 'out there' who will twist stuff around just for a bit of compo.


----------



## MRSTRONG

pugster said:


> the ppl answering questions would have to be extremely careful regarding the wording of answers if the question can be regarded as medical in nature and you are getting paid for it - you would be opening yourself and the forum owners to a world of s*** (law wise), both if someone got ill /made themselves ill thru advise given /giving medical advise as a non professional without GMC or other relevant qualifications.


so the `pro`s give advice based on what they would do and not tell an individual what to do .


----------



## onthebuild

I think that would be difficult, as every body is different. Not all current mr Olympia's will take exactly the same drugs, in exactly the same quantities, eat exactly the same nor train exactly the same.

It would be difficult for even members with 'pro' status to agree.

Take @Pscarb for example, undoubtedly knows his stuff, great physique, great work ethic, nutritional expertise etc. Yet I cant see him agreeing with @ausbuilt, on the topic of dosage's. Yet ausbuilt is renown for also knowing his stuff, knowing how compounds work, the man has a PHD so isn't uneducated.

I just think people and their opinions are too different for there ever to be a 'best' way of doing things.


----------



## MRSTRONG

onthebuild said:


> I think that would be difficult, as every body is different. Not all current mr Olympia's will take exactly the same drugs, in exactly the same quantities, eat exactly the same nor train exactly the same.
> 
> It would be difficult for even members with 'pro' status to agree.
> 
> Take @Pscarb for example, undoubtedly knows his stuff, great physique, great work ethic, nutritional expertise etc. Yet I cant see him agreeing with @ausbuilt, on the topic of dosage's. Yet ausbuilt is renown for also knowing his stuff, knowing how compounds work, the man has a PHD so isn't uneducated.
> 
> I just think people and their opinions are too different for there ever to be a 'best' way of doing things.


so you have two guys poles apart it would be the client that decides which one they choose .


----------



## Guest

the problem is if anything could be considered medical in nature , advise would be limited to training techniques and diets , im sure you all agree- AAS use and PCT advise are medical, as @ewen states -everything would have to start 'i would' not 'you should'



> It would be difficult for even members with 'pro' status to agree.
> 
> Take @Pscarb for example, undoubtedly knows his stuff, great physique, great work ethic, nutritional expertise etc. Yet I cant see him agreeing with @ausbuilt, on the topic of dosage's. Yet ausbuilt is renown for also knowing his stuff, knowing how compounds work, the man has a PHD so isn't uneducated.


yup , i already disagree with part of that statement


----------



## Craig660

I think platinum members should be exempt from the rules


----------



## 3752

Craig660 said:


> I think platinum members should be exempt from the rules


laugh:

:laugh:laugh:laugh:laugh:laugh:


----------



## onthebuild

pugster said:


> the problem is if anything could be considered medical in nature , advise would be limited to training techniques and diets , im sure you all agree- AAS use and PCT advise are medical, as @ewen states -everything would have to start 'i would' not 'you should'
> 
> yup , i already disagree with part of that statement


Which part :confused1:


----------

